# [H] Zuluhed - Hexenzirkel Raid sucht



## Kiada (15. April 2009)

Der Hexenzirkel ist ein Raid aus erwachsenen Spielern. Wir sind kein  Hardcoreraid, haben aber Ambition ohne Allüren. Wir sind eine  Raidgemeinschaft ohne feste Gildenzugehörigkeit, es gibt also keine  Gilde, der ihr angehören müsst. Wir suchen für unseren Ulduarraid noch  einen Moonkin oder Schattenpriester. Andere Klassen und Skillungen sind  aber auch herzlich eingeladen, sich zu bewerben.
Wir sind ein  Stammraid mit DKP jedoch wurde die Punkteregelung für Ulduar so  geändert, dass Neueinsteiger sinnvolle Chancen haben aufzuschließen.  Weitere, detailiertere Informationen über uns findest du unter der  Adresse http://www.schattenschloss.de/Hexenzirkelforum/

Wir  erwarten von dir: "Skill", wie man so schön sagt. Equip ist nett, aber  wer gute Spielereigenschaften und Zuverlässigkeit zeigt, bekommt das  Gear schon von uns, keine Sorge. Zudem solltest du in der Lage sein,  dich im Web-Raidplaner selbständig für die Raids zu melden und  gelegentlich das Forum zu lesen. Weitere Details findest du ebenfalls  im Forum.

Sollte dies dein Interesse wecken, bewirb dich bitte  ebenfalls unter der angegebenen URL in unserem Forum. Verwendung von  Satzzeichen und das vorherige lesen der Informationen wird positiv zur  Kenntnis genommen.

Was:  primär Eule/Schattenpriester (andere Bewerbungen willkommen)
Wann: 3x wöchentlich; Mo, Do, So, 19:15-23.15 (evtl. Terminverlegung Mo->Mi möglich)
Wo:   http://www.schattenschloss.de/Hexenzirkelforum/


----------



## bayernbazi (15. April 2009)

Kiada schrieb:


> Der Hexenzirkel ist ein Raid aus erwachsenen Spielern. Wir sind kein  Hardcoreraid, haben aber Ambition ohne Allüren. Wir sind eine  Raidgemeinschaft ohne feste Gildenzugehörigkeit, es gibt also keine  Gilde, der ihr angehören müsst. Wir suchen für unseren Ulduarraid noch  einen Moonkin oder Schattenpriester. Andere Klassen und Skillungen sind  aber auch herzlich eingeladen, sich zu bewerben.
> Wir sind ein  Stammraid mit DKP jedoch wurde die Punkteregelung für Ulduar so  geändert, dass Neueinsteiger sinnvolle Chancen haben aufzuschließen.  Weitere, detailiertere Informationen über uns findest du unter der  Adresse http://www.schattenschloss.de/Hexenzirkelforum/
> 
> Wir  erwarten von dir: "Skill", wie man so schön sagt. Equip ist nett, aber  wer gute Spielereigenschaften und Zuverlässigkeit zeigt, bekommt das  Gear schon von uns, keine Sorge. Zudem solltest du in der Lage sein,  dich im Web-Raidplaner selbständig für die Raids zu melden und  gelegentlich das Forum zu lesen. Weitere Details findest du ebenfalls  im Forum.
> ...




hy könnt mich ja mal anwispern im Game
MFG Dragonhammer


----------

